# Do people seriously reply to these?



## amylls (Sep 18, 2009)

Yet another freebie hunter asking for animals and obviously animals they know nothing about,they have the pouched rats as marsupials! They obviously misunderstood the name pouched. Muppets!
-http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1032753574/dd8b7579.html


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

amylls said:


> Yet another freebie hunter asking for animals and obviously animals they know nothing about,they have the pouched rats as marsupials! They obviously misunderstood the name pouched. Muppets!
> -http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1032753574/dd8b7579.html


Preloved | accepting exotic animals for rehoming wanted in Mayfield, East Sussex, UK


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

why oh why oh why??


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Freebie hunters:whip:


----------



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

very cheeky people if u ask me


----------



## tanliaza (May 11, 2010)

Just read the ad, can't believe they even want a "donation" to rescue the animals. :bash::bash:


----------



## lizard di (Jun 15, 2010)

It is shocking! i rescue animals but dont charge people for it and usually teh ones i rescue have been badly treated. cant believe ppl do this and think they gonna get replies!:devil:


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hmm, I see you have to give them money to take your animals.

Makes sense.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

could it not possibly be a badly worded advert for a rescue centre? before jumping to conclusions- has anyone emailed them asking questions and posing as someone who has an animal to rehome?


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Well if they're listing pouched rats as marsupials then they aren't exactly knowledgeable for starters are they? Its clearly NOT a rescue. To ask for animals worth three figures for free and then demand a donation on top?


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

the R.S.P.C.A is one of the biggest animal rescue services in the uk, yet most of their employees dont even know what an APH is. This forum just seems too quick to have a go about/at people before finding out more info first.

im not saying that it isnt some idiot trying their luck on getting some freebies- but i dont think jumping on someone who isnt even here to defend themselves is the way to go.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

panther_87k said:


> the R.S.P.C.A is one of the biggest animal rescue services in the uk, yet most of their employees dont even know what an APH is. This forum just seems too quick to have a go about/at people before finding out more info first.
> 
> im not saying that it isnt some idiot trying their luck on getting some freebies- but i dont think jumping on someone who isnt even here to defend themselves is the way to go.


 
this person has a good point about the rspca, they came round to ours n were shocked that the crested geckos didnt have a bowl of water ffs! :lol2: i think i might email them


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

just sent this message

hi
can i just ask how much experience you have with animals? my worry is you are advertisin as a "rescue" yet have a pouched rat down as a marsupial - a pouched rat isnt a marsupial, this is beginner knowledge, hence why it worries me if you do not know this. 
if you are genuine then my apologies, but the lack of knowledge you demonstrate in the advert really scares me, even if you are a rescue or if you are, what it actually seems like, someone who is wanting animals for nothin but makin out to be a rescue and tryin to make a few quid on the side. if you are genuinly interested in being a rescue i suggest you do a lot of research on lots of different animals first and foremost, and then go through the proper channels to register as a rescue. Then you will avoid looking like a total freebie hunter, which if im bein honest, it looks like through your advert. Im fairly sure too that if you are not a registered rescue you shouldnt be asking for a donation with every animal that is entrusted into your care
reply if you wish to discuss further
regards
Cat


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

how funny

i got a reply

Hey Cat, 

I thankyou for showing interest in our advert. 
Before you get too up yourself we have never said that we are a "rescue" centre. 
We only rehome animals that people can no longer look after. 
We have a private collection of animals which are our own pets and invidually get our own attention and love. 
We believe that if we can rehome before we buy new then we are doing a little good. 
I dont particually wish to discuss this with you any further as i feel that you are a waste of time and just plain nosey. Regards,
Dan  


this is my reply to them

thanks for your response, im not plain nosey, this advert has been brought to the attention of a few people on an animal forum and considering you refer to a pouched rat as a marsupial, it shows you know F all about puched rats which leads me to think you probably know nothing about a lot of other animals you are interested in having.
if you arent a rescue you shouldnt be asking for money to take other peoples animals! thats just plain bloody cheeky! if you want to take on other peoples animals then fine, but asking them to pay you to do it you have got a right nerve! 
hopefully anyone with any sense will keep their animals or give them to someone who knows how to care for them or at least know what type they are!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

HA check the advert, they have changed it now! haha [email protected], wish id taken a screen shot of the original ad


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

thanks for doing that! now its blatantly obvious that they are freebie hunters, just before no one could say for certain. will go look at their newly edited ad now.... :whistling2:


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

they sat and amended the ad but still have the same spelling mistake in it! :lol2: "any may others!"

still asking for pouched rats and now people are less likely to see that they dont know anything about them! lets hope any one with an ounce of common sense asks them questions before offering them an animal, to see whether they have the required knowledge.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

theyve now taken the marsupial bit out and also said people dont need to give them any money for takin them as they will cover costs! im thinkin about sendin a message to preloved see what their policy is on ads like this


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

panther_87k said:


> they sat and amended the ad but still have the same spelling mistake in it! :lol2: "any may others!"
> 
> still asking for pouched rats and now people are less likely to see that they dont know anything about them! lets hope any one with an ounce of common sense asks them questions before offering them an animal, to see whether they have the required knowledge.


i appreciate that them changin it may make them look better but i thought we better find out before total slatin began. i think that anyone who reads this thread who has a preloved account should message them sayin they saw the original ad and that they should stop freebie huntin. if they get enough stick then they might withdraw the ad, cos lets face it, i send them one message and they have stopped askin for money with the animals so you never know, it might work


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

panther_87k said:


> they sat and amended the ad but still have the same spelling mistake in it! :lol2: "any may others!"
> 
> still asking for pouched rats and now people are less likely to see that they dont know anything about them! lets hope any one with an ounce of common sense asks them questions before offering them an animal, to see whether they have the required knowledge.


I was gonna say it says no donation required lol, never saw the original ad :blush:


----------



## amylls (Sep 18, 2009)

Well i just think its someone trying to get any exotics they can to make a quick buck! even though they obviously know nothing about the animal. Its so sad but happens all the time an no matter what people that care its still gonna happen. Its just makes me sad


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

haha i got this message, they have now blocked me so i cant reply

I was told by preloved to put a charge on otherwise my advert would be removed. 

I dont really care what you and your silly little animal forum thinks. 
it was a typo and your using it to have a moan because you have nothing better to do. 
We have kept many varieties of exotic species and know what we are doing. we also have a DWA licence. 
we are both experienced and qualified in animal management and behavioural science with a degree each. 
so if you don't like my advert you can just ignore it. 
we have adopted many animals so far and will continue to do so. 
I dont have time for you as there are more important things for me to do with my time. regards,
Dan  

pretty big typo for someone who apparently has a degree in animal management!!! lyin swines


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

worthwhile putting in a complaint to preloved, give them copies of the message you sent them, politely pointing out that how they'd put the ad made them sound dodgy, then the reply(s) you got which were unnecessarily rude.


----------

